# Way Cover, Magnetic



## Jake P (Mar 19, 2022)

I decided that I like the idea of a way cover, but I didn't like the idea of drilling and tapping the carriage and then having to use a tool every time I needed the cover out of my way.  So I came up with this rather simple solution and so far it's working just fine.  It's made from some scrap I had on hand and took me less time to make than it took go get the material and tools rounded up.

Pops on and off in an instant and stays put while in use.  So far so good!


----------



## Navy Chief (Mar 19, 2022)

Jake P said:


> I decided that I like the idea of a way cover, but I didn't like the idea of drilling and tapping the carriage and then having to use a tool every time I needed the cover out of my way. So I came up with this rather simple solution and so far it's working just fine. It's made from some scrap I had on hand and took me less time to make than it took go get the material and tools rounded up.
> 
> Pops on and off in an instant and stays put while in use. So far so good!
> 
> ...


Looks good, I may be stealing this idea in the near future.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 19, 2022)

Great idea!

I will be blatantly copying that too!

....but that's sincere flattery, right?   

Brian


----------

